# Grill for the Thrill Evansville, IN



## orng95bagdacord (Aug 26, 2008)

is anyone goin to be goin the this or competing in it?


----------



## orng95bagdacord (Aug 26, 2008)

no body at ALL


----------



## pantherfan83 (Aug 26, 2008)

Orng95bagdacord,

When & where is it?  Hello from another Evansvillian.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 26, 2008)

Usually, a link in this case would be helpful....

What, Where, when, sanctioned?


----------



## pinkmeat (Aug 26, 2008)

Is that anywhere near Attica, IN? I have a brother there.


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Aug 26, 2008)

It's not a sanctioned event, but I'll plan on attending to partake of good Q. Anyone else in the E'ville area going? PM me and we'll meet up.

http://www.courierpress.com/news/200...ll-thrill-you/


----------



## flyin'illini (Aug 27, 2008)

I sent to some friends in the region.

Interesting from the link:
*"We're not a 'sanctioned' barbecue event â€” and we don't want to be because the rules are too rigid. But we do follow a lot of the rules of the Kansas City barbecue competition."
*


----------



## orng95bagdacord (Aug 27, 2008)

The 6th Annual Grill For The Thrill Barbecue and Music Festival has been moved to Saturday, September 20 in the Roberts Stadium parking lot. Activities start at noon. 
ThereÃ¯Â¿Â½s the Barbecue Contest and $7 tasting 3:00pm to 4:00pm so you can help pick the SHOW- MEÃ¯Â¿Â½s Peoples Choice winner! A $800.00 grand prize and the coveted Jack Daniels trophies will be awarded at 6:00pm by the Jack DanielÃ¯Â¿Â½s Girls in now five categories, ribs, pulled pork and chicken, also Wings and Baked Beans. 
Music will be brought to you by Country singers, Chris Young and Eric Durrnace along with Rodney Watts, Joe Michael, Dyonosis and Pieces of the Day. All the bands will be outside on the lot and free to all. 
Festival food vendors will also be available with a variety of foods from Funnel cakes, cotton candy, hamburgers, DippinÃ¯Â¿Â½ Dots, and of course we have to have Barbecue! 
Enjoy the comfort of the large Tri-State Painting Dining tent and kick back for some great music and eats! 
You can also check out some of the large silent auction items that will be sold to benefit Habitat For Humanity. 
The Car Show is from 10am -3pm. Enter early because the first 100 cars receive a Ã¯Â¿Â½Grill For The Thrill Dash PlaqueÃ¯Â¿Â½! There will be more door prizes including trophies for best car and truck. All cars from classic to hot rods are welcome! For more information on the car show please contact Steve Schnell at 812-985- 3663 or email at [email protected]
On the Miller Lite stage in the Bierstube area there will be music from noon until 11:00pm. Check it out! 
Details on activities or entering your Barbecue team into the competition call Kathy Embry at 812-476-1383 ext. 49 or click onto the following links for the application form to enter the barbecue contest.




i am deff gonna go we usally attend the car show sit around drink beer and eat q all day im might take my smoker there pm me if u wanna go


----------



## evillesi (Aug 27, 2008)

i will be there in the car show portion


----------



## orng95bagdacord (Aug 27, 2008)

Cody take our smokers go sum chiken maybe....im smokin a bolonga n tenderlojn this weekend


----------



## orng95bagdacord (Apr 27, 2009)

does anyone know if there is going to be a grill for the thrill this year?


----------

